# Moulding Around Sliding Glass Door



## JRMN (Aug 19, 2009)

Less than a year ago I had a guy install a new sliding glass door. Everything looked good so I paid the guy, however, over the next few days I noticed that the caulking had started to crack on the outside of the sliding glass door around the moulding. I called him and he agreed to come out that weekend to re-caulk. Before he came out I also noticed that the caulking had started to crack on the inside as well. I didn’t call him because I figured I would point it out when he came. The only problem is he didn’t knock on the door he just went around to the back of the house and re-caulked the outside of the sliding glass door.

The only reason how I knew he came was because I heard his truck startup and the door close. So I looked out to the window to see if it was him and to mysurpise, I saw him driving away. I immediately tried calling him on his cell phone, but he never picked up nor did he ever return my messages that I left on his cell phone. He did re-caulk though.

Fast-forward today, I just noticed that the molding around the outside of the sliding glass door has some type of mold forming and the caulking is also cracked again. And I am just now reminded that he never painted the moulding.

Here are two photos of what I am talking about:


















What should I do, is this something I should be concerned about?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Pretty sloppy, it looks like he two pieced the trim in. Brick Mould and a filler piece against the door.

I would re-trim the door. Have someone with a table saw rip some 2x trim that actually fits between the siding and the door.

It’s either that or caulk everything again and paint.

Nothing leaks, does it?


----------



## JRMN (Aug 19, 2009)

As far as I know no leaks. Its been a while, but I left that guy another message. I really would like for this guy to finish what he started, but it's looking like I might have to hire someone else to fix his work. He also did some work in the master bathroom which needs to be redone as well, but don't let me get started on that.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Even though he should come back and fix and finish, it’s been almost a year. Sometimes your better served by caulking it up to a learning experienced and find someone that knows what their doing.


----------



## JRMN (Aug 19, 2009)

It's looking like I am going to have to have someone redo the work he did because he's not returning my calls. I really whish there was something else I can do.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

JRMN said:


> It's looking like I am going to have to have someone redo the work he did because he's not returning my calls. I really whish there was something else I can do.


 You could DIY. This isn't brain surgery.
Ron


----------



## JRMN (Aug 19, 2009)

I thought about doing it myself, but seeing as though mold has started to grow in less than a year, I don't want to take any chances. Even though the guy that I hired didn't do a good job, I'm sure he did a better job than what I could have done myself. 

Anyone know any good websites where I can find a good contractor/handyman?


----------



## creamaster (May 11, 2008)

Might be cheap caulk and no gap for the caulk to fill between the brick moulding and the filler piece. The brick mould should be painted. I did my sliding door a year ago here are some pics. I left roughly a 1/4" gap between the brick moulding and the door, put in gap filler foam then caulked. You might be able to get rid of that filler piece and move your brick moudling closer to the door leaving a gap like I did and filling / caulking it. This will depend on how much siding you have to play with because you will have to move your siding channel to butt against the brick moudling.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

JRMN said:


> I thought about doing it myself, but seeing as though mold has started to grow in less than a year, I don't want to take any chances. Even though the guy that I hired didn't do a good job, I'm sure he did a better job than what I could have done myself.
> 
> Anyone know any good websites where I can find a good contractor/handyman?


Go down to your local well established lumber yard (not a box store) and ask. They should be able to refer you to someone.


----------

